

If CO2 was a visible gas - yeukhon
https://plus.google.com/110204425205409703492/posts/MbBUsDDY2YP?pid=6037803625382141586&oid=107469388689097646266

======
cordite
That's some beautiful animation.

At first I wondered, "Wouldn't the air be all purple normally?" Turns out my
memory of the atmosphere levels were wrong.

> By volume, dry air contains 78.09% nitrogen, 20.95% oxygen, 0.93% argon,
> 0.039% carbon dioxide, and small amounts of other gases.

------
timdierks
Just to compare various sources:

* exhaled air is about 5% CO2

* auto exhaust is about 14% CO2

* airplane (turbofan) exhaust is about 2% CO2

* atmospheric CO2 is about .04% CO2

~~~
tzs
So, suppose that before putting the cap back on a 2 liter soda bottle that I
have just used to dispense soda, I were put my lips around the spout, suck in,
hold that position for as long as I can, and then blow out, and then put the
cap back on. The idea is to try to fill that gap in the bottle with 5% exhaled
CO2 instead of 0.04% atmospheric CO2.

Would this significantly delay the flattening of my soda?

------
intendedeffect
Where's the shot of people exhaling purple stuff?

------
tobiaswright
This is a scene from cosmos. Very effective though.

------
tytytytyty
Link to an animated gif you didn't make to your g+ account full of stupid cat
gifs? HN in a nutshell.

~~~
yeukhon
First, this is not my account. Secondly, I linked it because it was on my
newsfeed (my friend). Even if you don't own any G+ account, it will still show
you the picture. I don't know what the fuzz is about here.

